
Bill Gates: We'll have another financial crisis like in 2008–it's a 'certainty' - kimsk112
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/06/bill-gates-it-is-a-certainty-we-will-have-another-financial-crisis.html
======
airbreather
Just because he has a lot of money, how does this qualify him to make such a
judgement that is worthy of a headline?

